# crabmeat?



## lbj23 (Jun 20, 2004)

i jus bought some crabmeat chunks for my P's and im jus curious if this is legit food to feed them? they eat it but than again my P's would eat anything i put in the tank. THe stuff was real cheap so i put a fair size container of it. SO if anyone has any idea bout this ur input would be grealty appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

if its raw then its good for P's









no cocktail sauce though


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I'm not sure you can even buy raw crabmeat, it's most likely cooked and therefore isn't the best thing for your fish. It's probably not gonna do them any harm assuming there's no seasoning or preservatives but there are better foods out there


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

well even if its cooked its ok for a treat once in awhile if they like it... im pretty sure you can buy crab meat raw though


----------



## lbj23 (Jun 20, 2004)

im pretty sure it was raw, i mean it wasnt frozen or anyhitng, but it looked raw jus lookin at it and smellin it, but i am not sure, i will find out though. I hope its raw, thanks for ur inputs


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

real crab meat or, that imatation sh*t id say


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

lol i eat the imitation stuff all the time


----------



## lbj23 (Jun 20, 2004)

come to think of it, the crabmeat i feed them is that imitation stuff, is that bad?


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2004)

lbj23 said:


> come to think of it, the crabmeat i feed them is that imitation stuff, is that bad?


 I don't know. I doubt it poisonous. If I remeber correctly, the imitation crabmeat is processed pollock, which is a lean, white fish fillet.

So, I don't see any advantages to feeding imitation crab meat which might contain chemicals over pure fish fillet which is far cheaper.


----------

